# Who is a reasonably priced gun builder in GA?



## C Cape (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone know who could build me a nice rifle but not charge an arm and both legs for it.  I checked with McWhorter and their base price is $3600.  Thanks!


Chris Cape


----------



## O-Country (Jan 6, 2008)

Miles Gibby, Cornelia Ga.


----------



## Bruz (Jan 6, 2008)

Reasonably priced? Well quite a bit of the cost will be the components you choose. A custom based on a Remington 700 action, B&C Stock and Pac-Nor barrel will be much cheaper than a Stiller Action, Broughton Barrel and McMillan Stock even though the latter may shoot as good or better. 

The key is to find a good gunsmith and tell him your budget and see what he can do. In Georgia you could go with Patriot Arms, McWhorter, Gibby etc... The two I'm having done next are going to Mickey Coleman in Alabama. 

Good Luck,

Robert


----------



## C Cape (Jan 6, 2008)

I want a rock creek or shillen barrel on a hogue overmold fully bedded stock in a Rem 700 action.  I also would like the gun to have a timney or jewel trigger.  Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Hammack (Jan 6, 2008)

Bruz is correct the majority of the cost is gonna be the components.   Keep in mind that quality work is most times gonna come with a good price tag, and may not be a fast return when building rifles.   If you have nothing to start with then you can expect to spend around a grand just to get the components that you listed.  Then you have to figure in cost of fitting/chambering/crowning the barrel, truing the action, installing and adjusting trigger, and bedding the action to the stock.  It all depends on how much you want to spend and what you are wanting to accomplish with the rifle.  I would think you could find someone to build that rifle in the $1500-$2000 range.  I build my own rifles, so I don't really use a gunsmith, but I know Mickey Coleman does excellent work.   Also you could find an older Remington 700 reasonably priced, and send it in to shilen, and have them install a new barrel, and then you can order the stock and bed it yourself as well as installing the trigger.  Just a few thoughts....


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jan 8, 2008)

IF I were going to have one built now it would be done by Kenny Jarret in South Carolina.  I have never seen a
gaurantee given like his.  If the gun don't shoot to HIS specs, he trashes it and starts over.  You want get stuck with a lemon if he does the work.  When considering cost, also consider the reputation and quality of work you will be getting.  I wold much rather have a 3600.00 gun that shot to my specs than a 1000.00 gun that did not shoot like it should.  There are many gunsmith out there that build guns to perfection, but they want ever be cheap.  I takes a
LOT of hard work to produce em one at a time with perfection


----------



## Buzz (Jan 8, 2008)

There are a lot of good gunsmiths out there, but don't think it has to just be in Georgia.   By the time you drive 50 miles to drop off and pick up your rifle it would be cheaper in time and gas just to mail the gun to a gunsmith anywhere in the US.

Locally, I've used Roger Ferrell in Fayetteville for four of my rifles and I've been very satisfied with the results.     He's a member of the American Custom Gunmaker's Guild for both wood and metal, and that is a very exclusive group of smiths.   Some of his fancier work has been shown on Accurate Reloading and one of his rifles was featured recently in Rifle Magazine.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jan 8, 2008)

You want Buy one Of Kenny's Rifle for$3600. His Tuning ups Runs $1800-$2400 with  Your Action and a Fac Stock.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 8, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind too is that just because you are paying a lot of money for an expensive custom rifle, that doesn't necessarily mean it's flawless or even done right.   I have seen a couple of very expensive custom rigs (from very well known makers) that wouldn't feed a loaded round from the magazine worth a hoot.    I'd be royally whizzed if I paid that kind of $$$ and my rifle left the shop not feeding properly.

There is a lot more to a good custom rifle than accuracy.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jan 8, 2008)

7x57's Right Just Because It Was Built By a Top Name Builder. Dosn't Mean your Always Getting top work. I've seen Some Very Bad Work Turned Out  By Some Top Smiths.If I was Building On  a Budget{Which I am Most Of the Time} And Looking for Good Work, I'd Talk with Mickey.C Or Karl at Kempfed Customs. Never Used Mickey, But always Heard Good Things From His Work. I Have  Used Karl Several Times and His work is Top Knotch. with a Price you can afford. Nows the Time to Get in Line.


----------



## C Cape (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah.  I don't know which route I'm going to try at this point.


----------



## jones (Jan 8, 2008)

*custom rifle*

give paul fuller a call.manchester area!


----------



## d-a (Jan 8, 2008)

C Cape said:


> I want a rock creek or shillen barrel on a hogue overmold fully bedded stock in a Rem 700 action.  I also would like the gun to have a timney or jewel trigger.  Thanks for the replies.



Barrel is going to be $225-325 for a shillen or rock creek. 
I would put a rifle basix trigger in a hunting gun before a timney or jewel. It will work with a little grit and dirt in it. $115-250 for trigger.
I dont know how much the houge stock is.

Bedding, chambering, installing and adjusting the trigger and truing the action can be done for $350 up.

If it was me I would Call Jared at patriot arms and tell him what you want and what you have and go from there. 

Jered Joplin
Patriot Arms Inc.
55 Lyle Field Rd.
Jefferson GA 30549
706-367-8881
j_joplin@msn.com


Mickey Coleman would be my second choice. 

Coleman Rifles (Mickey Coleman)
778 Jasmine Hill Road
Greenville, AL 36037
Phone: (334) 382-6898

d-a


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jan 8, 2008)

Give TNT Custom Guns a call. The owner is on here as "Stevetarget". Look in the gunsmithing section in this forum for his contact info. I got a .280 from him last year and it is one heck of a shooter. He has a 7mm08 that is shooting slightly over one quarter inch MOA with Remington Core lockt ammo. I wouldn't change a thing about the gun. Looks almost identical to this one, my gun. Very very reasonable on the wallet also.


----------



## tom ga hunter (Jan 11, 2008)

This is who I use, he has done several guns for me & most of the guys I hunt with. I have never seen a Jarett Rifle that does not feed or work perfectly but have seen several from local builders that I would not use. It takes forever to get a Rock barrel but Shilen usually ships in less than a month, I like to get all my parts together then take them to the smith to finish. Mickey Coleman will do the action & barrel work while you watch if you carry the parts over to him.

http://www.cprifles.com/


----------



## duxndogs (Jan 11, 2008)

Uncle Mickey (Mickey Coleman) will treat you right and does top notch work but better call him quick, last I heard he was cutting way back on the guns he's building


----------



## C Cape (Jan 11, 2008)

I sent jered@patriot an e-mail.....I hear great things about Mickey Coleman but I'm a college student and don't exactly have 3K to put into a rifle.  I want to keep it in the 1k-1500$ range


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 11, 2008)

Ga-Bullet said:


> 7x57's Right Just Because It Was Built By a Top Name Builder. Dosn't Mean your Always Getting top work. I've seen Some Very Bad Work Turned Out  By Some Top Smiths.If I was Building On  a Budget{Which I am Most Of the Time} And Looking for Good Work, I'd Talk with Mickey.C Or Karl at Kempfed Customs. Never Used Mickey, But always Heard Good Things From His Work. I Have  Used Karl Several Times and His work is Top Knotch. with a Price you can afford. Nows the Time to Get in Line.



I had contacted Karl about a week or 2 ago...he in in a 14 month backlog and isn't taking on any builds at this time


----------



## currahee raider (Jan 22, 2008)

*custom rifle*

Will probably get pounced on for this, but, I have had two custom rifles built. Started with the action and went from there.  I have to say its alright if want something unique, but most factory guns will shoot better than the average hunter can shoot.  Also, contrary to what some believe you will lose money if you decide to sell.  If you think I'm wrong look at some of the listings on the other sites and see what they are bringing.  A Blackburn, or some of the other older builders might return 75% but, the others won't.  Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't think there is anything to pounce on at all.    You are right - if you want something unique or you are willing to pay FAR more money to have the best components then it's a good thing.       There are plenty of factory rifles out there that shoot very well and despite what some folks think, even at the extreme, the practical field advantage between a big game rifle that shoots three shot groups of 1/2" and one that can only do  1 1/4" groups is nearly zero.     

You are also right about retained values.     A good buddy of mine who posts on this site has bought several very nice custom rifles and he gave far far less than what one would cost new.     

I built a custom LH Ruger 6.5x55 and I absolutely love it, but I realize that if I sold it I would lose a lot.   However, I knew that going in to the project but it is something unique and I was willing to pay the price for that.   I have about a half dozen other rifles that I've spent more on gunsmithing than I did the gun, but it's just something I wanted to do (for whatever reason).   However, when I was in C Cape's shoes in college, I had a "Savage" budget.     They all shot well and never failed to get game.


----------



## Jriley (Jan 22, 2008)

I've seen some beautiful rifles that Bob at Custom Gun Works in Dawsonville has made.


----------

